# Height and Size of Villager Species



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone know the sizes or heights of every particular villager species? I've noticed my town is full of shorties aka hamsters and squirrels. I wanted to know which animals tower over you instead.


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 28, 2014)

Eagles and big bears are the tallest villagers and will tower over you the most


----------



## captainofcool (Jul 28, 2014)

Bear cubs, mice, ducks, hamsters, squirrels, and frogs are the shortest. Everyone else besides the bears and eagles (I'm pretty sure elephants and horses as well) are about the player's size.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 28, 2014)

Horses are also pretty tall, aren't they?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd say that the bears are one of the biggest species.As seen is this screenshot,Tutu is quite a bit taller than my mayor.I have four squirrels living in the same town with Tutu and Pinky and the bears are almost twice as tall as the squirrels.


----------



## Stacie (Jul 29, 2014)

Agreeing with bears being tallest.  

Horses seem to be just a bit taller than the player.  Julian cheats and uses is horn to look taller ehehe.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 29, 2014)

Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2011/12/02/feel-free-to-cross-dress-in-animal-crossing-on-3ds/


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 58807
> 
> I'd say that the bears are one of the biggest species.As seen is this screenshot,Tutu is quite a bit taller than my mayor.I have four squirrels living in the same town with Tutu and Pinky and the bears are almost twice as tall as the squirrels.



Wow Tutu looks great! She's enormous! I wish there were more large villagers. I'm not sure why eagles are larger than elephants and horses.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 29, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2011/12/02/feel-free-to-cross-dress-in-animal-crossing-on-3ds/


This was changed a little in New Leaf, as cat characters are slightly shorter than the player character. The PC's height is closer to Tia's size now.

Ostriches are also fairly large.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> This was changed a little in New Leaf, as cat characters are slightly shorter than the player character. The PC's height is closer to Tia's size now.
> 
> Ostriches are also fairly large.


Oh really? I didn't even notice, thank you for correcting me.


----------

